# Help me pick a name for my new bunny!



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Yesterday my husband bought me a rabbit! My last rabbit that I had for about 8 years died this spring. This new one is a white lionhead with black ears, black eyeliner, and a couple of black spots on his back. The petstore guy said he thinks this is a boy, but I'm going to double check when I get home tonight because they aren't always correct. So in that case I'm looking for boy and girl names just in case. The name I'm thinking of is Einstien because of his crazy white hair, but I'm not sure if I want to keep that name or not. Any ideas would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Einstein is pretty cute, but maybe you could name him Oreo lol


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well there are lots of names but you could try to observe him awhile and maybe his actions or habits would cause his name to become apparent.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I would go for something form KISS with those markings. but that is my sense of humor.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the name Einstein!:-D


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Oreo, Hoppy, Sweet Pea, Fluffy, Samantha, Maggie.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Attila the Bun (boy) Babs (girl)


----------

